#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Which plants I can choose to grow on the north side?

## Dhara

we are living the busy and technology world. That's why we are missing to get organic food. currently, in the market, it's too hard to purchase organic vegetables because all the farmers are using chemicals to get more profit from their farm. So I pane to start home farming for our family needs. So which plants I can choose to grow on the north side?

----------


## Bhavya

> we are living the busy and technology world. That's why we are missing to get organic food. currently, in the market, it's too hard to purchase organic vegetables because all the farmers are using chemicals to get more profit from their farm. So I pane to start home farming for our family needs. So which plants I can choose to grow on the north side?


In my home garden I've planted tomato, brinjal, ladies finger, green chilli, onion, ginger and spinach. These plants are very much adopted our hot weather.

----------

